
Managed Kubernetes service is the one that’s made for you - intrepidsoldier
https://www.digitalocean.com/blog/best-managed-kubernetes
======
FBISurveillance
One thing this article seems to mention only briefly is how different
bandwidth (egress) pricing is. I think it deserves more attention.

With $0.01/GB egress, DO arguably is way cheaper what any of the other Big 3.
This is not even taking into account a hefty "free bandwidth" that comes with
every droplet (couple TB/month).

Compare this to $0.11—$0.23 that Big 3 charges per GB. On larger, production-
grade projects, egress could get way more expensive than compute.

Kudos to DO for not doing pricing like it's 1998.

